# Closed



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

Its closed, they should be deleting my account soon.


Back Story:
Hello, I recently came into contact with a woman who had three rats. Turns out two female and one male. She gave me all of her rats when she saw them mating and decided she "couldn't deal with it" So, I have two litters on the way! I want to keep some of the babies to stay with the mom and at least one boy to stay with the dad, other than that, they are all up for adoption. The father is a hairless and I have no idea if the females are carriers or not, but who knows, we might get some hairless babies!! I want to screen adopters to make sure they go to a good home. The adoption fee would be $5. Let me know if this doesn't sounds reasonable!

If you saw my other post looking for rats, that was before I received my two girls! In case you wonder why I ask for rats and am also adopting out rats!

UPDATED:
The woman who gave me the rats and called to tell me that she when the two rats got pregnant it was because she was trying to breed hairless rats! So, after someone told her the babies wouldn't be hairless, she dumps the pregnant moms on me. She goes on to say that she needs help because she went out and bought two hairless females and got them pregnant and she wants tips on how to raise the babies! I told her about the risks involved in breeding hairless females and she decided to just scrap the whole thing and asked me to come pick up the two new pregnant hairless girls. While I was there I noticed a cute little girl rat in a cage full of males. I point this out to her and she says "don't worry, she is too young to get pregnant, she is only two months old." !?!? I pick up the little girl and sure enough, she is pregnant too. I took her too and doubled checked to make sure the woman had no more female rats. The males all seemed well cared for in a FN cage, so I just gave her a warning that I would call AC if she breed any more females and she agreed ( or so she says ) So, hopefully these hairless girls will do okay.

Short Update:
MORE BABIES


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Two Litters of rats, Chicago, Possibly hairless.*

i might be interested. i have four girls who are all approaching 2 years old, and my youngest double-rex cosmia who is about 6 months, full of energy and no rats to share it with! so i'm actually looking for baby female rats, one or two. hairless would be awesome, cozzie wouldn't be the only one any more! i have the two-level CN, so i have the room. i live in wisconsin, just north of the state line.

how soon do you think they'd be born?


----------



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Two Litters of rats, Chicago, Possibly hairless.*

I think in two weeks possibly a little over that, it is hard to gauge, but it should be close to that. I am hoping a few might be hairless, but sometimes it doesn't show until they are a few months old apparently! That is what I have heard at least. I would be happy to keep you updated on the birth and litters!


----------



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Five Litters of rats, Chicago,hairless. UPDATED*

One of the litters was born tonight and there were 11 babies. They will be ready in about 4 weeks. I will post pics in one week of the colorings and genders. Please let me know now or then if you would like to give one a home and I will start to sort things out. 
Thanks!


----------



## MadCatter (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: Five Litters of rats, Chicago,hairless. UPDATED*

I'd be interested in a couple babies if any turn out to be hairless (I wouldn't need both to be hairless, I just told myself NO more rats... unless it's hairless, and I'd like to bring them home in a pair so that the older rats don't make a little one feel lonely). 

I'm in Nebraska, so it would take some planning on my part for transportation/timing and/or help from a rat train. 

I'll check back on this thread  Make sure to post photos - some of the experienced breeders on this forum MAY be able to tell if they're hairless as babies, but I'm not certain how it all works


----------



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Five Litters of rats, Chicago,hairless. UPDATED*

My understanding is that some get hair in like normal and then loose it again by two months? I will be looking into this further and might just keep the suspected bubs longer to see who is and who isn't hairless. The litter that was just born probably won't be hairless, but I will keep you updated!!


----------



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Five Litters of rats, Chicago,hairless. UPDATED*

Here is the first litter:
12 Babies!










The mom with babies:









The mommy is up for adoption too:









The second litter was 15! One did not make it and maybe one or two more or on watch.


----------



## myboys2 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Babies in Chicago!!!*

I'm in St Louis and would be willing to meet somewhere in the middle for a kit or two. I have a double rex who would love to have a friend that more closely resembles him than my other three boys.


----------



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Babies in Chicago!!!*



myboys2 said:


> I'm in St Louis and would be willing to meet somewhere in the middle for a kit or two. I have a double rex who would love to have a friend that more closely resembles him than my other three boys.


I would love to meet you, but do not have a car, you might be able to find someone on here who is willing to help with transport. Since the hairless/rex genes are recessive and the mum has none, none of these babies should be rex or hairless, sorry. One of the later litters may be (those also may not survive since the moms are hairless and there can be complications)


----------



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Babies in Chicago!!!*

Babies!

Boys:









Girls: (the one on the very left is reserved)


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Babies in Chicago!!!*

i wanted to ask about the mommy rats you have... are they all up for adoption, once the babies are all weaned? and how old are they?


----------



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Babies in Chicago!!!*

Yes, the first litter's mommy is around 6 months I would say based on her size and how much she has grown since I got her and she is up for adoption as well starting on the babies 5 week birthday, which is the second Friday in March. The second mommy I have fallen to deeply in love with and will stay with me. The third mommy is now three months old and is a grey/black berkshire.


----------



## Peas (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Babies in Chicago!!!*

I'm in St. Louis, and I currently have only one rat. It's my first rat and I need another rat to keep them happy and healthy cause I know you can't just have one!

I'd like to see if we could work something out cause I'm not always home and I know she gets lonely


----------



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Babies in Chicago!!!*

Well, there might be some people here or on another forum that might be willing to help with transport ;D I would if I had a car. There are two girls left from this first litter and their mommy who is around 6mnths old.


----------



## Peas (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Babies in Chicago!!!*

Haha well I can't drive yet so I'm not much help! But I'm so happy most of the rats have already found homes!


----------



## Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Babies in Chicago!!!*

Hey Colie, are these the rats you bred to feed your ferret? Why are you selling them for so much now?

http://www.naturalferrets.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&p=16760






http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...CA2Vwvjsy6IX;_ylv=3?qid=20090110211458AAkdb4R



http://www.chicagoherp.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2772&highlight=#2772


----------



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Babies in Chicago!!!*

Like I said on goosemoose, I have shared SNs, but you wouldn't believe me anyways, I am leaving both sites, so as not to offend anyone. Yes, my husband wanted to breed feeder mice to feed to HIS pets. Did he? no, not that I can see. I am sorry to have bothered anyone.

PS
this doesn't help these babies find homes


----------



## Kitty (Nov 4, 2008)

*Re: Babies in Chicago!!!*

Your username is based on your real name. How many students in Chicago with 6 ferrets, no car, and your same name are there? 

Not breeding irresponsibly would have meant these babies didn't NEED homes. This website is for accidental and rescue litters, not for people looking to make money. If you truly had nothing to hide, I doubt you would be pulling all the flounce.


----------



## coliekumar (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: Babies in Chicago!!!*

I said I SHARE my sn with my husband. Thank you for reading my posts. Like I said, I won't be using this site anymore. I will stay on for a week or two to respond. Again, sorry to have bothered you.


----------

